# Paver Patio Base Material



## fpr4 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm putting in a 15' x 10' stone paver patio. I called the local quarry and they suggested using "Class i sand" as the 5 inch base with another 1 inch of depth of the polymeric sand on top of it.

They said the "class i" has a relative consistency of kitty litter and is real dusty. Does this sound good or bad?


----------



## la15ota (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm not sure where you're from but the usual recommendation is to put done 4" to 6" of base rock (compacted) and then a 1" layer of washed Concrete sand, lay the stone/pavers and finally sweep in the polymeric sand and pass a vibrating plate over to lock everything together.
Polymeric sand is expensive and used to lock the stones/pavers together not as the 1" sand layer.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

that about says it.


----------

